

The Aluminum Airship of the Future Has Finally Flown - NatCrodo
http://gizmodo.com/the-aluminum-airship-of-the-future-has-finally-flown-1301320903

======
JoeAltmaier
A link to proof of that? The thing flying? Anybody?

